# Quels écouteurs choisir ?



## Hello. (1 Septembre 2011)

Hello 

Les écouteurs de mon iPod étant foutus (étonnant, n'est-ce pas ?), j'aimerai savoir quelle paire vous me conseilleriez en remplacement, produisant si possible un meilleur son que le originaux et étant plus solides. Est-ce que les écouteurs Apple in-ear sont de bonne qualité ? Est-ce que ceux sur le store d'Apple valent la peine ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Candyce (1 Septembre 2011)

Sony fait d'excellents écouteurs in ear dans les 23 euros mais sans "télécommande". Ils isolent parfaitement du bruit et sont très résistants. C'est le modèle le plus répandu en grande surface, ils sont donc très simples à trouver.


----------



## Hello. (2 Septembre 2011)

Ok merci Candyce


----------



## Hello. (3 Septembre 2011)

Bon, voilà, j'ai acheté les écouteurs Sony...
Ils sont mais SUPER désagréables une fois mis, comme des bouchons pour oreille :/ En plus de ça ils exagèrent sur les basses à un tel point que ça gâche toute la musique. Alors, impossible de courir avec vu qu'à chaque pas on entend un choc dans les câbles (choc qu'on entend pas avec les bêtes écouteurs Apple), même quand je tourne la tête, j'entends un son désagréable provenant des câbles. On m'a dit qu'entre les écouteurs Apple et des in-ear, ce serait comme le jour et la nuit ... mouais, je suis pas du tout convaincu par le son produit. 

Bref, je pense que je vais les revendre pas chers à un ami qui aime bien ce type d'écouteurs.

Donc je pense que je vais prendre de nouveau les écouteurs stéréo Apple (ou in-ear, qu'en pensez-vous ?, mais je risque peut-être d'être autant dérangé ...)

Pour info, voici le modèle que j'ai pris : MDR-EX50LP


----------



## Candyce (3 Septembre 2011)

Hello. a dit:


> Bon, voilà, j'ai acheté les écouteurs Sony...
> Ils sont mais SUPER désagréables une fois mis, comme des bouchons pour oreille :/ En plus de ça ils exagèrent sur les basses à un tel point que ça gâche toute la musique. Alors, impossible de courir avec vu qu'à chaque pas on entend un choc dans les câbles (choc qu'on entend pas avec les bêtes écouteurs Apple), même quand je tourne la tête, j'entends un son désagréable provenant des câbles. On m'a dit qu'entre les écouteurs Apple et des in-ear, ce serait comme le jour et la nuit ... mouais, je suis pas du tout convaincu par le son produit.
> 
> Bref, je pense que je vais les revendre pas chers à un ami qui aime bien ce type d'écouteurs.
> ...



Ba mince alors ! J'ai fait six ans de course à pied avec ce type d'écouteurs et je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis !


----------



## Hello. (3 Septembre 2011)

A mon avis tu n'avais pas les mêmes  Ou alors c'est moi qui suis très difficile 
Je suis quand même déçu, je ne verrai pas de si tôt la différence qu'on m'a toujours décrit entre les écouteurs d'Apple et les autres :/ Mais je préfère avoir des écouteurs beaux et agréables mais de mauvais qualité que des écouteurs, laids, dérangeants mais de bonne qualité. (j'ai lu les avis sur les In-Ear d'Apple, apparemment les oreillettes s'enlèvent facilement et on ne peut pas en redemander, donc je ne vais pas risquer)
Merci quand même et bonne journée


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2011)

As-tu essayé avec une autre taille de bouchons ?

J'ai des Philips, dans les 25&#8364;.
La première fois que je les ai utilisés, j'avais mis une taille de bouchons trop petite et le son était vraiment dégueulasse.
J'ai donc changé les bouchons par la taille au-dessus et là c'était nickel.
Tu entends la musique et rien d'autre. Ha si, pendant les silences tu t'entends respirer lol.

En plus j'aime beaucoup le système avec le fil derrière les oreilles qui ne donne pas l'impression qu'on te tire vers le bas comme la plupart des écouteurs.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> ......
> 
> En plus j'aime beaucoup le système avec le fil derrière les oreilles qui ne donne pas l'impression qu'on te tire vers le bas comme la plupart des écouteurs.



Faut pas porter de lunettes !!


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2011)

Ha, pas faux.
Je n'y avais jamais pensé


----------



## dimix1973 (4 Septembre 2011)

salut
je suis un gros consommateur de casque (intra ou extra) car je voyage beaucoup et j'ai une paire dans chaque sac de voyage ... pour éviter de les oublier.

j'ai les Monster Beats (Tour) DrDRE, (le fil rouge plat).
très bon son pour écouter dans un avion... mais si tu cours avec ... elles sont un peu lourdes bien qu'étant intra.
http://www.beatsbydre.com/products/Products.aspx?pid=B5097&cat=2
 par contre, le son est vraiment sympa.
j'ai aussi des Panasonic ( http://www.panasonic.fr/html/fr_FR/...res/RP-HJE450/Présentation/4719027/index.html ) et JVC  (  http://www.jvc.fr/product.php?id=HA-FXC51-E&catid=100287 ) en intra qui sont bien, un bon rendu , et assez stable pour le sport ou l'écoute tranquille... meme si le niveau est en dessous des Monster béats.
enfin, j'ai une paire pour le sport uniquement : http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheise...ivate_headphones_classic-line_cxseries_502743 
ce casque est vraiment sympa, et un bon son dans les aigus et les basses... tout en étant très petit et donc dans l'oreille... quand on court... il se fait très discret.

sinon, pour l'avion, ou la plage (over eau) ... les deux casques top antibruit sont : le Monster Beat Dr DRE STUDIO, http://www.beatsbydre.com/products/Products.aspx?pid=B3808&cat=1 , ça c'est le top... super son... le problème.. les voisins entendent bien aussi ... donc, la plage ça va.. le train ou l'avion... ça dépend du voisin.
et sinon, le BOSE quiet confort 3, qui lui est moins puissant pour la musique mais pour les films ou musique tranquille, il est extra. le système antibruit est top et les voisins n'entendent rien...
probleme de ces casques : a part le Panasonic et le JVC.... le prix .. ils sont un peu au dessus des 40 ou 50  pour certains, jusqu'à 400 pour les dernièrs...


----------



## Hello. (5 Septembre 2011)

Oula  Merci pour toutes vos réponses.
Alors,
- Oui j'ai essayé toutes les tailles
- Je porte des lunettes ^^ merci quand même
- @dimix1973, as-tu déjà essayé les écouteurs Sony que j'ai acheté ? Pour savoir la différence qu'il y a entre eux et tous ceux que tu m'as présenté ? Parce que, vu qu'ils sont assez chers, j'ai peur de faire un autre mauvais choix ... Les JVC et Panasonic ont l'air assez inconfortable aussi, dans le même style que les Sony.

Voici ce que je viens de lire sur un site :


- les intras sont intrusifs, certaines personnes ne les supportent pas, il est très préférable d&#8217;en essayer avant l&#8217;achat
- certaines personnes sont gênées par les bruits générés par les frottements sur le câble, la mastication, leur respiration, qui sont bien plus audibles qu&#8217;avec des écouteurs classiques

Et je l'ai en effet constaté, est-ce que ce sera pareil avec tous les écouteurs ? Surtout qu'en général, je mets le volume sur 1 quand il fait calme et donc je l'entends vraiment.


----------



## dimix1973 (6 Septembre 2011)

salut

non, je n'ai pas essayé les sony. Mais la difference ne doit pas etre grande avec les Pana, JVC etc...
Les JVC et Pana ne sont pas tres chers... ils doivent etre autour de 30
les senheiser un peu plus et le monster tres cher (180 je crois)
je n'ai pas de probleme avec les intras... donc, je ne considere pas qu'ils soient desagreable , au contraire les bruits exterieurs sont filtrés donc ,tu profites de la musique integralement.
DE plus, les pana ou senheiser sont plutot stables et donc, si il y a mouvement, ils tiennent bien.
si tu ne supportes pas les intras... le plus simple est peut etre de regarder sur les casques semi ouvert qui se pose sur les oreilles (ou supra auriculaire).. comme le quiet confort de Bose ou l'intra de Bose MIE2i.
http://www.bose.fr/FR/fr/home-and-p...-mobile-headphones/bose-mie2i-mobile-headset/ ou le soloHD de Monster Beats (un peu moins cher que le Studio)
il en existe aussi des moins chers... mais je ne connais pas... ils sont en general assez standard.
Je peux tout de meme te recommander dans ce cas, le casque Koss Porta Pro, qui se porte sur les oreilles. n'est pas tres gros et a un tres bon son aussi.
ils doivent couter autour de 60 je pense... et tu peux les essayer en magasin.

il est en general assez difficile d'essayer en magasin les intra auriculaire (hygiene oblige...) donc, tout depend de la qualité du son que tu souhaites.


----------



## Etienne000 (7 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, pour moi, les meilleurs écouteurs sont les Bose intras.

Je les ai depuis plus d'un an maintenant, et il n'y a rien à dire, le son, la qualité de fabrication et le confort sont au rendez-vous.

Pour être plus précis concernant le confort, je dois dire que ce sont des semi-intras, ce qui est pour moi un grand point positif.
De plus, les embouts en silicones s'adaptent parfaitement à l'oreille.


Bref, à recommander


----------



## Padawanlady (9 Septembre 2011)

bonsoir,
depuis 2 ans , j'utilise des Skull Candy intra pour ipod et des Skull Candy Low Rider avec l ipad... je trouve la qualité des écouteurs mais aussi et surtout des fils très bien. ils ne sont pas isolants mais pour le prix je les trouve bons. Apres les Aviators de la meme marque sont isolants et pas trop chers... à essayer ...


----------



## Macuserman (8 Octobre 2011)

Pour ajouter de l'eau au moulin, voilà mon expérience casques:
Au début, je n'ai pas trop cherché à comprendre j'utilisais les casques Apple avec la télécommande très pratique. Je ne trouvais pas la qualité sonore médiocre je n'avais pas de quoi comparer.
Puis j'ai piqué un Porta Pro à mon père et "Ouahh mais c'est ma musique ça??" et bref j'ai changé. J'ai acheté des Shure SE115 et ils étaient super. Au bout de 6 mois un des deux fils s'est mis à déconner et je les ai faits réparer.

Ils me sont revenus pleinement fonctionnels. 

Mais avant hier ils m'ont refait le coup. Un des câbles, le même comme par hasard ne semblait vouloir transmettre un signal que s'il était tordu vers le bas, bref, hors garantie, j'ai mis fin à notre collaboration.

Et j'ai acheté, en bon fan de Bowers & Wilkins, non pas les P5 (je n'aime pas les casques) mais les C5 intra-auriculaires.
Ils sont simplement AHURISSANTS. Une qualité de finition irréprochable et un son juste, puissant, profond.

Une vrai merveille. Je re-redécouvre la musique...!!


----------

